# First time snowboarding, thinking about Breckenridge



## Vortes (Jan 11, 2016)

I am thinking about planning a trip around March to go snowboarding. I have never snowboarded before, but I have gone skiing once, and I have done lots of skateboarding and longboarding in the past, so I believe I will be able to pick up snowboarding fairly easily. 

My question, is Breckenridge a good place for a first timer? I know its only 10% beginner slops, but it seems like most other resorts are similar to that. 

Here are my estimates for costs. I was hoping to keep a 3-4 day trip at around $1k. Please let me know if any of these estimates are off. I am trying to give my friends a good estimate as well for pricing on this.


Flight : $162
Hotel : $852 / 4 = $213 per person
Equipment : $200 for Helmet, boots, board. 3 days.
Transportation : $100
Lift Passes : $215
Food : $150
Misc : $100

Total : $1140

If anyone has any other suggestions for other resorts or places to go as a beginner, please let me know. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

For your first time boarding, it doesn't matter where you go provided the hill is:

A.) Not some insanely crowded local hill where you're likely to crash into somebody or get crashed into.
and
B.) Not rock hard ice. Ice/hardpack is harder to ride and more painful when you fall, and you will fall a lot for the first couple days. Snowboarding is very different than skiing and has a steep learning curve initially.

Go to some basic hill near where you are unless you're in Texas or something unless you're looking for an excuse to go to CO.


----------



## Vortes (Jan 11, 2016)

Colorado was chosen cause its a decent middle point between me, in CA, and my friends in Florida.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

breck is a great choice, it has a ton of mildly sloped blue runs that are easy to transition to.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you'll obviously need a winter jacket, snowboard pants, gloves etc. if you don't have all of those already. and unless you can fit that stuff into a carry on then you'll have to pay a checked bag fee (usually around $35 per bag, southwest airlines has free checked baggage). if you wanna save money, stay at the bivvi hostel with your friends. since there's 4 of you, you could get a 4 person room and wouldn't have to worry about sharing it with strangers.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Vortes said:


> Flight : $162
> Hotel : $852 / 4 = $213 per person
> Equipment : $200 for Helmet, boots, board. 3 days.
> Transportation : $100
> ...




These are not reasonable cost assumptions. Unless you are truly a savvy traveler and now how to get everything involved for cheap, your looking at at least another $500 to rent, get drunk or high, eat, get a lesson and enjoy your time snowboarding.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> These are not reasonable cost assumptions. Unless you are truly a savvy traveler and now how to get everything involved for cheap, your looking at at least another $500 to rent, get drunk or high, eat, get a lesson and enjoy your time snowboarding.


Yea 3 days at Breck will run ya $420 in lift tickets.

I was just looking at it...a grand for 7 days at breck. Lol. I bet ppl pay it all teh time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea 3 days at Breck will run ya $420 in lift tickets.
> 
> *I was just looking at it...a grand for 7 days at breck. Lol. I bet ppl pay it all teh time.*


I'll bet you're right about that!! Any stay over about 3 days & buying the pass seems like the only real deal! I think I calculated that 2 days @ Breck will run me just shy of $300 for the lift tickets. :blink: :facepalm3:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I'll bet you're right about that!! Any stay over about 3 days & buying the pass seems like the only real deal! I think I calculated that 2 days @ Breck will run me just shy of $300 for the lift tickets. :blink: :facepalm3:


its so good though


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I'll bet you're right about that!! Any stay over about 3 days & buying the pass seems like the only real deal! I think I calculated that 2 days @ Breck will run me just shy of $300 for the lift tickets. :blink: :facepalm3:


Shit, come out to bend I'll use my buddy pass on ya. $45 or something


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

If you have never snowboarded it doesnt matter where you go...if you live in a snowy climate, find a local hill in a park or a dam and learn to ride...why would you blow all that cash on a lift pass when your going to be on the bunny slope all day.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> If you have never snowboarded it doesnt matter where you go...if you live in a snowy climate, find a local hill in a park or a dam and learn to ride...why would you blow all that cash on a lift pass when your going to be on the bunny slope all day.


I was sort of thinking the same thing. At the same time it's still super fun to be at a resort especially when it's virgin territory for you.


----------



## cyn223 (Dec 11, 2013)

Vortes said:


> I am thinking about planning a trip around March to go snowboarding. I have never snowboarded before, but I have gone skiing once, and I have done lots of skateboarding and longboarding in the past, so I believe I will be able to pick up snowboarding fairly easily.
> 
> My question, is Breckenridge a good place for a first timer? I know its only 10% beginner slops, but it seems like most other resorts are similar to that.
> 
> ...



I went to breckenridge for my first time last february/march and it was awesome! I ended up taking a half day lesson at keystone the first day, went vail the 2nd day & on the 3rd day ended up doing blue trails at breck. my friends and I will be there again this year in march and they're all beginners! it's def a great place to learn  and the good thing is that you can resort hop to several resorts which are in the same vicinity! :smile:


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

+1 on it not making a huge difference what resort you're at for your first time and any vail resort is gonna be pretty expensive for what will be pretty standard beginner terrain, but Breckenridge is a town where there's stuff to do so you have that also. Stick around peak 9, that's where a lot of the beginner terrain is and you can kind of progress through some different runs on that same peak once you start getting the hang of it. And drink a lot of water, the altitude here can be tricky for people visiting from sea level.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Go to Arapahoe Basin and buy a Molly Hogan pass for $25. If you pick it up as quick as you think, then buy a ticket and go to any of the locations in Summit Co. on the other days. Check Liftopia, they have deals at Arapahoe if you like it there.


----------

